# WTb... Mapcreate 6



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a Mapcreate6 package or the USA East CD or the Northeast CD. If anyone has one for sale or if you know where I could buy one I would appreciate the info.

Thanks


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is a set on Ebay... $75 as a Buy Now option.

[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEI-Map-Create-6-/291090445987?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item43c657b6a3&vxp=mtr#ht_537wt_1238"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/LEI-Map-Create-6-/291090445987?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item43c657b6a3&vxp=mtr#ht_537wt_1238[/ame]


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually picked up a complete set on eBay today for $35.00. Just listed! Thanks for the heads up though, OldSchool!


----------

